# Old Mill Wood Stove



## jjs777_fzr (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know what model it is but I uploaded a video to youtube to show my buddies Old Mill stove.
This stove is a monster compared to what I have seen - its about 36" long and 18" wide.
It uses the step up top design.
Not seen in the video is when my buddy says here try this - so he tells me to stand next to the stove and rotate the MPD from nearly shut to full open.
As I turn it to full open I was pushed back by the shear heat wave radiating from the stove as the air allowed the stove to radiate to insane levels.
I'm thinking that the rotation of the MPD alone added about 30k BTUs to the room.  
Unreal.   As I was using the IR gun some palces were reading near 800F.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVVPZzJ9RQA


----------



## begreen (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like the first time he's burned in a wood stove. His wood consumption is crazy high. I suspect this might be from air leakage. The stove door looks like it needs a gasket. It should not glow red at the flue collar.


----------



## webbie (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it was called the OM30 or the OM35.

It took a 30" plus log.........

It was not a really popular model because it stuck out so far....but this is a decent design....that is, a front to back burning system as opposed to a all-at-once more square firebox.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Old_Mill_Stoves


----------



## Doocrew (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the same model at my cabin. Takes 4 people to move it. Mine was manufactured in 1979 according to the manufacturers plate on the stove. It is quite the stove and way too big for an 850 square foot cabin but it certainly keeps us warm.


----------

